# Evening with Montecristo at Tobacco Barn



## TobaccoBarn (Jul 4, 2007)

*Please Join us for An Evening with Montecristo!*
July 12, 2007 From 3 p.m. until 7 p.m.

Talk with the rep, take advantage of show specials (buy 2, get 1 free) and enter drawings for great prizes!

The Tobacco Barn is located in sunny southern California. Our address is 23532 El Toro Road, Suite 13, Lake Forest, CA 92630. 949-830-7110.


----------

